# serious transmisson problem



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

sometimes my transmission slips( probably not the right phrasing)...for example today i was sitting at a stop sign...i give it a little gas to go but only the rpms raise...so i then floor it and after luching once it takes off...but it seems anytime the rpms are low and i give it gas it sticks like that even while moving...another example...diving down street @ 30mph and behind someone...they turn off and i give it a little more gas...nothing happens...i floor it, downshifts and then i accelerate. i have a 1991 maxima gxe its automatic...ive already flushed the transmission fluid...but that didnt help...any ideas are helpful...and if you live in Indiana maybe a good place to get a maxima worked on in the Terre Haute area would be great as well


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

dam...good luck...i had the same problem..except mine wouldnt shift to 3rd when it was worm..i had it check on ODB scaner and i pulled out code 10 solenoid line pressure problem...so i changed it...and my tranny got fucked up even more..i end up payin 1400 for a rebuild...the reason...b/c i keep the tranny oil bunred. if your tranny oil is bunred for a while and you change it thats what happens the transmission starts slippin. what i would do is look for a some one that can take care of it cheap....or look for one at a junk yard.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

It sounds like the torque converter. There should be a few "free estimate" transmission shops near you.

Take it to a few.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

that could be it or not, it may be the clutches that are worn out....that happens when the oil is burned. but again....have it check and keep us updated on how it goes


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

ok. i'm gonna try to get it checked monday, but if its anything realy expensive i might not be able to get it fixed for a while...bank account balance : $9.75 :/


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

you can always check out the junk yards for a cheap one....or if u have the time to find the parts do a 5speed swap....i was goin to do that, but i didnt have another car to run..during the day.


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

is it hard to convert an automatic to the 5-speed?


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

not really.....if you have all the parts you can do it...yea its hard to do...but its been don..we have a guy in our car club(DNE) is doin it...he has a 95-99 max..


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

There are a series of sensors you need, and you will also need a wiring diagram from the factory service manual for both the 5 speed and the auto. 

Most transmission shops (almost all) are total rip offs. I fixed mine myself. You may consider trying it if you can afford the down time... you really can't screw it up much worse!! lol


----------

